# Si en hiver quelques skieurs se distinguent, depuis....



## SolitaryShell

Buonasera a tutti. Mi aiutereste a tradurre questa frase? Si tratta di un articolo di giornale in cui si parla di come l'Austria sia un paese un po' ignorato. So come tradurla letteralmente, ma non ne ho capito bene il senso. In particolare, non riesco a capire: "Si en hiver quelques skieurs se distinguent, depuis l’affaire *Kampusch* entre *1998 *et* 2006* – qui revient néanmoins à l’ordre du jour. Et pour cause, un film lui étant consacré est sorti en f*évrier 2013 *en Allemagne et en *Autriche* – rien n’a véritablement suscité l’engouement des médias internationaux." Grazie mille a chi mi aiuterà.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao SolitaryShell,
Secondo la nostra sacrosanta regola devi fornire almeno un abbozzo di traduzione. Ci servirebbe a individuare il tuo problema quindi ad aiutarti più efficacemente .
Matou
PS Suppongo l'articolo sia questo ??


----------



## SolitaryShell

Ciao Matoupaschat!Hai ragione, scusa...comunque ci provo: "In inverno si incontra qualche sciatore, nonostante l'affare Kampusch, che colpì il paese tra il 1998 ed il 2006, sia ancora di grande attualità. E non a caso, il film che ne è stato tratto, uscito nelle sale cinematografiche tedesche ed austriache - ha suscitato un grande interesse da parte dei media internazionali." Che ne dite? p.s.. si l'articolo è proprio quello.


----------



## matoupaschat

Dall'articolo originale:





> Mais, en Autriche, le secret ne semble pas que bancaire. Si en hiver quelques skieurs se distinguent, depuis l’affaire *Kampusch* entre *1998 *et* 2006* – qui revient néanmoins à l’ordre du jour. Et pour cause, un film lui étant consacré est sorti en f*évrier 2013 *en Allemagne et en *Autriche* – rien n’a véritablement suscité l’engouement des médias internationaux.



Proviamo prima a fare ordine nel casino che è il brano francese, in modo di renderlo più comprensibile (l'incisa è lunga quanto tutta la frase, per di più divisa in due da un punto )Si en hiver quelques skieurs se distinguent, rien n'a véritablement suscité l'engouement des médias internationaux depuis l'affaire Kampusch entre 1998 et 2006, _qui revient néanmoins à l'ordre du jour depuis qu'un film qui lui est consacré est sorti en février 2013 en Allemagne et en Autriche*.*_​ 
Una mia proposta, solo per chiarire:
Anche se d'inverno alcuni sciatori _si distinguono/si segnalano_ nelle competizioni, niente ha suscitato un grande interesse da parte dei media internazionali dopo l'affare Kampusch del 1998-2006, che torna d'attualità per via di un film (sull'argomento) uscito nel febbraio 2013 in Germania e Austria.
​
Ciao,

Matou.


----------



## albyz

... aspettavo che qualcuno ci mettesse lo zampino  perché non è che il francese mi fosse molto chiaro... Adesso che la patata bollente è stata pelata e raffreddata, si potrebbe aggiungere un pizzico di sale sostituendo _affare_ con _caso_ o _vicenda_.
Buon appetito a tutti!


----------

